# average age of finger shooters?



## hunting1

I am a ancient 35-years old. Started when I was 12-years old.


----------



## trapperDave

39


----------



## Supermag

The ripe old age of 27. I started when I was 11.


----------



## Harperman

I'm 40 yrs old.....I shot compounds as a teenager, then went to recurves/longbows only until Feb. of '07....been Compoundin' it since then...Running from T.P. with the recurves...Just about all the finger shooter around here are older fellows, but most of the serious 3-D Finger shooters are under 50 yrs. old, and some that I have met are late 20's, early 30's...Pretty trippy, since most folks that shoot compound bows at that age never have shot a bow with fingers...Good to see, though...That way there might always be a reason for the bow Manf. to continue to make finger shooting bows....Jim


----------



## ia bhtr

56 , started shooting a bow when I was 29 , so far I guess this makes me an " old guy " compared to the other posters


----------



## fuelracerpat

I'm 57. Started shootin' a bow seriously when I was about 30.


----------



## musikman43155

22, I just got back into shooting after about a 4 year hiatus. I started shooting when it was introduced to me by a neighbor. I traded a box of Scent Killer for my first bow, a Hoyt Gamegetter II. I wish I still had it, I lent it to a friend a few years back that I no longer am in contact with. Maybe someday I'll get her back..


----------



## Dadpays

My son is 11 and has been shooting about 4 years. Shot bare fingers up until about two months ago, then switched to a tab by Bateman. He is shooting a Barnsdale Classic X and holds the CMFSL National Indoor record.

Fuelracerpat - I think I looked at your Barney last week at the TFAA State outdoor, nice bow! BTW, nice 2nd behind David Hughes and his new state record.


----------



## ceebee

GEE!!!! I'm playing with a bunch of kids. I started when I was twenty-one, and I am now seventy two, and still loving it.
Charlie


----------



## white tail 10*

*over the hill and way down !!*

im 54 , been shootin since 39 , always compound barebow
its a family tradition , my older brother , my three kids , my nephews all shoot instintive barebow . gives you the right to make fun of all the guys who hang to their bows everything they cant get their hand on , like sights , stabilizators of many diffrent kinds , special rests , overdraws , silencers , pictures of Madonna and Jolie , Batman and Robin Hood , and still cant shoot a much better then i can .. .LOL


----------



## jerrytee

57, cam back to archery when my knees gave out and I could not do all the other running around fun things. Just as I promised my self 30 odd years ago.


----------



## mitchell

57 soon to be 58


----------



## clar 6

*ttt*

38 be 39 in august
been shooting fingers 13 years still learn'n


----------



## Lfutral

48 years young! Been shooting since a kid. Killed my first deer with a recurve at the ripe ole age of 12.


----------



## tguil

Almost 66. Still shooting pretty much the same setup that I was shooting when I started messing with archery 27 years ago. I switched to carbon arrows and fiber optic sights about six years ago.

Tom


----------



## DDSHOOTER

47 year old. Started when I was 12 with a recurve. At 14 got a compound and started hunting. Been a finger shooter all the time. However, One year I shot with a release for about 4 months and shot worse so I when back.


----------



## huntsome

Started at 17 with fingers.
Looooong hiatus and back shooting recurves and compounds.
Now 47.
Lots of little aches and pains from 19 years of building and doing dumb things when I was a kid.
But bow shooting has actually helped a neck injury.
Love shooting fingers!:darkbeer:


----------



## Robert58

64 yrs young. Started shooting recurve when I was 14 stopped when I was 18, when my bow was stolen. Started shooting again in 2002 when I bought a Martin Firecat in a Pawn Shop. Love to shoot Field Archery and an American Round every once in a while. Fingers for ever.

Robert


----------



## Recurveunaided

42 started shooting 3D in 1987


----------



## Arrow

40, been playing since 10 or so.

Arrow

PS: CeeBee, dang, I was not aware of you knowing and being a friend of dirt. :wink:


----------



## Martin Hunter

59, Started when I was 21 after serving in the Army. Still shooting bare fingers.


----------



## shadowhunter

*Over the hill*

I'm 59 and been shooting twenty years when I found out I like shooting bows more than guns.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

44


----------



## glass3222

27. Started at 5, switched to release at 10, back to fingers about a year ago.


----------



## mrfingers

31 and started at 15.


----------



## Tom in AT

39 years young. Been shooting fingers for more than 25 years. At all the local 3D shoots there might be 2 or 3 registered finger shooters. Not many of us left.


----------



## wirenut583

47 started with fingers went to a release for a year, cost me a big buck now back with fingers. Thay are always true and cost alot less!


----------



## cobowhntr

39 started @ 21
maybe do this in a poll format so the average is easier to figure out. Interesting ?


----------



## Ack

35 here...started hunting at 12, and have been shooting with fingers since the beginning!


----------



## Lanny

58. Started with a Bear Grizzly recurve in the late 60s or early 70s, got into compounds for a long time, now back to recurves and longbows, but still liking compounds. Fingers all the way, even though I might be getting a touch of arthritis in the draw hand. Wished I'd kept that Grizzly, she's a classic now.


----------



## fingershooter23

25, been shooting since i was about 8...fingers all the way


----------



## three under

30 and started when I was 10.


----------



## Unclegus

Pushin' 59


----------



## 4X-24 BOB

50 :darkbeer:


----------



## Limey

41 and started at 24


----------



## tree_frog

*fingers*

49 going ton 50 in August. Started with fingers at 16 went to a release to help in the aiming process for 2yrs and went back to fingers, been there ever since.


----------



## chuckduck

37 started at 13 with fingers went to release from age 18-20.got tp so bad wasnt fun anymore so went back to fingers.still shootin the old hoyt spectra with round wheels i bought new in 88.just cant give that thing up.new strings and cables every two yrs and she is good as new.


----------



## big cypress

69 but not grown up ,in fact, don't even know how to recognize ''grown up'' . guess since i can't recognize it maybe i am and don't realize it but comparing myself to others i'd say ''not grown up'' is the correct assessment . . .peace


----------



## hungry hollow

*Age;*

I am 58, still like finger shooting


----------



## Silver Eagle

*finger shooter*

I started with a stickbow at 6, shooting fingers, Now I'm 29 and little has changed


----------



## mnjeff

*finger shooting age*

i am 40 started at 14. 26 yrs fingers


----------



## jhart75609

I'll be 42 the day after tomorrow. Been shooting since I can remember. Killed my first deer with a bow when I was 15, a five-pointer with a Jennings split limb T bare bow. Bought that bow with money I made working on farms and paper route. I loved that bow!


----------



## KJH2005

Started shooting with fingers at age 12, getting ready to turn 54


----------



## abe archer

*Age?*

I am 54. Started shooting in the mid 60's with a bow bought with green S&H stamps and still have the bow. Won National indoor at 52. I think I shoot better today than ever before. Stand tall if you a a finger shooter!!!!!!!


----------



## IBBW

*Age*

45, started shooting fingers at 25.


----------



## biblethumpncop

I turn 35 in 3 hours. I have been shooting with fingers since I was 10.


----------



## Dale Weiss

*Age*

I'm 61. I have been shooting fingers since I was 9 years old. Tried a release one time. Felt like I had a minkey wrench in my hand. Threw it away.


----------



## a12killer

41 Been shootin since I was able to hold a bow. You would think after 37 or so years I would be a better shot!!!!

I shot a release aid for a few years and went back to competing in the finger class. What a great bunch of guys!


----------



## white tail 10*

*54 and kicking*

15 years shooting fingers
once try a release , didnt like it , feels just like having sex with a condom
it may be safe , its OK , but the feeling is just not the same LOL


----------



## clar 6

*lol*



white tail 10* said:


> 15 years shooting fingers
> once try a release , didnt like it , feels just like having sex with a condom
> it may be safe , its OK , but the feeling is just not the same LOL


that is the best description i have ever heard.......


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Fingers*

I'm 34, been shootin a bow since I was 15. Shot woith fingers a little last year ans decided to go to fingres full time just a while back. I'm gonna shoot the entire 09 season of asa in limited and see how I do.


----------



## dcraw

I am 43 now and have been shooting with fingers since I was 17 or 18.


----------



## naklein

34. Been shooting fingers for 31 years. My parents wouldn't let me have a release when I was a kid. When I thought about it as an adult, I saw no reason to change.


----------



## TXSpike

51.Started shooting around four years old,shooting sticks from a tree limb bow.Shot with a release maybe 5 shots in my entire life,way too mechanical for me.Part of the fun shooting a bow is using your fingers to release the string.I think if I had to use a release,I'd just give it up.


----------



## skydog

48 first bow pro line magnum when i was 23 fingers all the way and no sight too!


----------



## bcriner

36...been shooting since I was 5.


----------



## e-manhunt

149 years old -- well, only 49, but some mornings it seems much older. Started with fingers about 42 years ago according to old pics. never could figure out what triggers have to do with archery.


----------



## Texoma

31 Started at age 9.Have always shot fingers from the start.


----------



## Dragon Queen

31 started in the single digits somewhere.


----------



## capool

49 started when I was a kid


----------



## deerhunter918

*age of finger shooters*

49 years old, addicted in my early 30's shooting a bear white tail.


----------



## rbsteff

61 and still going strong, my son got me into bow hunting when I was 40, been shooting fingers and hunting ever since!!


----------



## Hollowpoint

I'm 38...and I love hair triggers............................on my guns!:wink:


----------



## Tree

I just turned 39 last month. I started shooting when I was a teen, maybe 17 years old. The first few years I shot with fingers, then in the mid 90's I went to a release and shot that way for the next 10-12 years. The last couple years I have been shooting fingers more and more, I still shoot a release bow but I shoot the finger bows more.

Mark


----------



## ProtecMan

41 Been shooting fingers for a loooong time!


----------



## Longtimearcher

45... Started shooting when I was 13. Seems like a long time ago sometimes and sometimes it dont. It does seem to be alot cheaper to shoot as I get older. I dont have to keep up with the newest crap now. I just shoot what I got.


----------



## tacoben

45 years young. Compared to a lot of people, I started out in archery relatively late. Wish I discorved it earlier....it such an addicting sport/hobby.


----------



## target1

51...although I do use a release on my compound :embara:


----------



## gordon

53 started in 64 & still shooting fingers:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## red44

47, and I aint over the hill.....nearing the top mabey.......:tongue:


----------



## Per48R

I am 45. Been shooting for 25 years or so. Every few years during the off season I borrow release and give it a 1/2 dozen sessions. So far, I can't see any reason to switch. I could be more accurate, but last year opening day, I had a shot opportunity of less then two seconds. She ran less than 50 yards after a great shot. Figure that would have never happened with a release.


----------



## kraven

35 now, started at age 12. Even shot fingers when I had a compound bow.


----------



## dragonheart

I am 38. I started shooting when I was 8 years old. First bow was red bear fiberglass longbow. I have been shooting competition since age of 14, bowhunting since 16.


----------



## BowHunter6666

18 going to be 19 in August this will be my 7th year shooting fingers started when I was 12.


----------



## arbuck

59, been shootin' fingers since I was 13. I plan on shootin' as long as my sholders hold out. Buck


----------



## Caleb ConDoin

I have been doing finger shooting since I was 12 and now im 13


----------



## patrick4

Shooting fingers ever since I started at the age of 11 and I am turning 45 soon.....


----------



## stonecold_1966

I'm 41 - started shooting at 17, had 20 years off playing Rugby League and other stupid contact sports, body gave in so came back to Archer and specifically finger shooting last year.


----------



## Dan. S

Im 32 and started at age 11.
Took a long break of archery through my teens and twenties.
Never even tried a release aid and never will


----------



## sergant6

*46 yrs young*

Shoot PSE ,Past three years kill 5 doe and 2 bucks 7 pts and A big 11 pts this past year . My son 14 shoot fingure .


----------



## kshunter55

I am 22 years old been shooting a bow since i can remember shot recurve until college then i didn't have time use a PSE Dakota always shot fingers. Guess i am used to it. I play pro baseball and am ready to get home and hunt.


----------



## Dave T

I only check the "finger forum" occasionally as recurve isn't very well spoken here. I started shooting barebow with fingers in 1958 at the age of 10. In 1974 I was told compounds were where archery was headed and I didn't want to go there so I took 25 years off. After I retired I found out there were still people shooting recurves and got back into archery, still shooting barebow and still with just my fingers. (smile)

Dave


----------



## cttrailrider

*Fingers are God's given release*

51 years old. Started shooting a bow 4 years ago (Bow hunter style) switches to Barebow 3 years ago.
Hoyt Protec and Accutech, ACC 3-39, SuperStar rest, Bateman 
three under finger tab, (these are the best tabs made, top finger 
shooters love them.)


----------



## longshot41

41 started shooting a compond in 1994 using a release. Then last year I lost the training wheels and started using a recurve.


----------



## ken Johnson

*67 working on 50*

So far social security is good.

Poor but happy.

I shoot finger because I feel more one with my bow when I shoot fingers.

I also like a challenge. 

I wish you would have set up a poll, you may have got more responces.

Thanks for asking. Ken:wink:


----------



## MetricMag

I'm 60. I've always loved finger shooting eventhough most of my competition shooting has been with a release. Now, with worn elbows and shoulders, not to mention a little arthritis in the finger joints and a bum leg, I've found recurves and compounds with wheels to be the least abusive. I love to shoot and do so nearly every day so that matters a lot. The feel of a bow string on your fingers is also a big draw. Reading this forum has gotten me interested in field archery again so I'm going to start working towards 112 well shot arrows with fingers. I bought a Caribou, 53#/29 in draw, that is smooth as silk and surprisingly fast for a wheel bow and love it. I'm going to hunt with it this September along with the recurve.


----------



## Badgerjeff

I'm 42 been shooting tour for 34 yrs. love huntin 30 yrs. Time for me to get my 2 sons out and travel to show them the pleasures of meeting alot of nice people, having fun at tournaments, and Huntin different game in other states.

Jeff


----------



## NeilM

49 and started shooting when I was around 24. Doesn't feel that long ago


----------



## suwat

*Age of finger shooters*

66 here and still in the hunt. It seems to get better with age and patience.
Can't remember when I started but fire had just been discovered.


----------



## Fingashoota

I am 39 and have been shooting with fingers since I was 13.


----------



## MajorJim

Age 52, started finger shooting at age 7 (when all you had was your fingers).


----------



## Kid's Pastor

44 - Started with compounds, went to recurves and longbows, now back to compounds. I have enjoyed every part of the journey

God Bless,

Paul


----------



## longcut36

72.shoot spots with fingers. 3D and hunt with release.


----------



## bataylor55

*Age: 57*

Started shooting recure at age 11, now 57 shooting compounds, never switched from fingers and never will!!!
Love the competition shooting against my release friends, indoor and 3-D. Have never dropped my release out of my tree stand!!

Bill


----------



## GAGE12

Im 32 and started at 11, my dad is 54 and started at 11


----------



## Dave V

Just turned 53. Started when I was 8 shooting my dad's longbow he had when he was a kid. Moved up to a recurve in my teens, and compounds when I was in my mid 20's.


----------



## dheehd

38 in few days.


----------



## Old Sarge

I'm 58, 59 next month. Started hunting when I was 11 and have done just about every type of shooting possible. Love hunting and 3-D the most.


----------



## moving tree

almost 32. 54 lb. Reflex bow with 24/13 aluminums. 125 gr. fixed heads.


----------



## sammyg

Haven't been here much lately but when I do I always check out this forum.Have been shooting bows about 32 of my 55 years. Other than the type of rest and the addition of fiber optic sight pins still shooting the same basic set-up. I have been shooting a springy rest for the last 28 years.


----------



## 2wyoming

18 years old.


----------



## top5fingers

24 yrs old been shooting since I was 10.


----------



## tradrick

34.Been Shooting for 12 years.Started out with compound and release.Shot that way for 4 or 5 years then took up traditional.Shooting recurves and longbows.Been doing that for about 7 years.Just recently bought a new compound that I'm currently shooting with release but plan on trying with fingers.I love shooting with fingers.


----------



## archer_nm

*average age of finger shooters*

I'm 55 and now since it is a slow day at work and thinking I may have made a minor mistake in my math. The average age of the finger shooters is 
41.84 or 42
Okay I have now answered the original question, thank all of you for responding..... Now all of you get back to work, oh yea me too.


----------



## TexasGuy

I'm 49 now.....have shot strictly fingers (first with recurves, then compound with fingers) since age 12.......

No plans to ever use a release......


----------



## jhart75609

*Thanks*



archer_nm said:


> I'm 55 and now since it is a slow day at work and thinking I may have made a minor mistake in my math. The average age of the finger shooters is
> 41.84 or 42
> Okay I have now answered the original question, thank all of you for responding..... Now all of you get back to work, oh yea me too.


Just what I needed............You have shown me that I am still just average.

Thanks


----------



## gr8twhitehuntr

27. Been shooting fingers always although I didn't get into archery seriously until about 3 years ago.


----------



## obx-lifeguard

60. Got a stick bow out of my neighbors trash can when I was 10. Managed to have a few rabbits run into my arrows. Moved to the big city and my bow hunting ended.

At 33 borrowed a friend's compound bow (an Indian Stalker?) and practiced every day for 8 months preparing for deer season. 2 deer ran into my arrows that first season and fell down. (I had a great mentor who tolerated my endless questions and showed me everything!)

The next year I bought a technical masterpiece called a Hoyt Gamegetter; well it was a masterpiece compared to the Stalker. Nearly 25 years, a half dozen bows and lot's of inept deer followed until I had really bad snowboarding fall(s) and damaged both shoulders. 

Much PT later and my shoulders have 95% range of motion but are weak. I am determined to return to bowhunting next season.


----------



## africanwidow

44 years old.
Black Widow Recurve. 54# @ 29inches. Shooting this bow for 7 1/2 years.


----------



## Protecsafari

44, started when I was 12 (Bear Mini Magnum).


----------



## BaseHunter

36. I shot long bows and recurves for a few years when I was a teenager. Fast forward to when I was 28 or 29 I got back into archery and shot compounds with a release for 3 years. I could never get used to it so I dropped the hobby. Just getting back into now but going to try finger shooting a compound.


----------



## buddyb

62 and really enjoy shooting with fingers. I've used a release in the past but fingers win


----------



## wa-prez

I have ALWAYS shot fingers, doing only TWO ARROWS with a release aid.

I started in my 20's, am now age 66.

Started Compound Barebow, also shot Compound Bowhunter Limited, Freestyle Limited Recurve, and Compound Freestyle Limited.

Lots of people shooting freestyle limited are my age, but at our Indoor Blueface Championship tournament this year, out of 132 total shooters we had 28 in the NASP division (Genesis Bow, no sights, no stabilizer, no release). So those were all school-age (age 18 and below).


----------



## Instinktifling

63, been shooting nothing but fingers since I was 18!


----------



## wa-prez

wa-prez said:


> I have ALWAYS shot fingers, doing only TWO ARROWS with a release aid.
> 
> I started in my 20's, am now age 66.
> 
> Started Compound Barebow, also shot Compound Bowhunter Limited, Freestyle Limited Recurve, and Compound Freestyle Limited.
> 
> Lots of people shooting freestyle limited are my age, but at our Indoor Blueface Championship tournament this year, out of 132 total shooters we had 28 in the NASP division (Genesis Bow, no sights, no stabilizer, no release). So those were all school-age (age 18 and below).


Correction - I didn't shoot Freestyle Limited Recurve, I shot Barebow Recurve under NAA (now called USAA) rules.


----------



## Metaleer

I have been shooting competitive archery for most of my life. I am 69 years old and still average around 290+ on the 300 target. I lift weights and shoot almost every day. 2003 ProTec Hoyt bows (3 - indoor, outdoor and hunting) set at 50-60 Lbs. We (my wife also shoots) have an indoor and outdoor range at the farm. Love turkey hunting with the bow also. Just started getting back into shooting again after an accident the required 5 pins in my right shoulder. Hope to shoot until the day I die.


----------



## ebutler

49 started about age 8-10. I still love my Protecs


----------



## b-a-maniak

I'm 65. Starting to feel some discomfort in my fingers at times while shooting my bow. No problems when shooting the finger at someone who needs it, so it's all good. :set1_draught2:


----------



## cottonstalk

I'm 48 been at it 30yrs. Not always been a finger flinger but all but one of my white-tails have been with fingers and all but one has been with aluminum shafts.


----------



## Jhaby

45. I've been shooting for 15 years and switched over from a release just over 2 years ago. I hunt with a release but shooting with fingers had made me a better archer with a release.


----------



## tim_shoop

40 about to be 41. Killed my first deer ever with a bow when I was 15 even though I gun hunted. I was shooting an old Bear Whitetail II with Easton 2117s Papes bark brown arrows and a nap razorback 4 broadhead with fingers. I killed three with that bow before the speed release bug hit me. Well now I’m back to shooting fingers and I’m doing a retro 90s season this year. I got myself a PSE XLR 900 awhile back on eBay and got her up and running. She is shooting awesome and I’m loving every minute of finger shooting again with big ol log aluminums. I also got a Darton Tundra but it’s an 05 model so I’ll save it for 3d and I just recently bought hasn’t arrived yet a Hoyt super slam eclipse just cause I always wanted one growing up. eBay is full of all my old dream bows I wanted as a teenager but now I can get them for less than 50 bucks. I’m loving this so much my two new release bows will probably be sold. I’m sorry for the long post but I’m fired up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swhacker43

I'm 43 but I've only been shooting traditional for 5 years.


----------



## Old Sarge

Started in 1959 at age 10 with recurves, now 69. Along the way I have shot recurves, longbows, and compounds. Most of my compound shooting has been barebow since the late 1980’s. 
Haven’t shot for a few years due to health issues but getting started back again. Used to post here and have just re-registered a few minutes ago. To old and stubborn to not try this again. Yeah Archery!


----------



## darien87

49. Bought a PSE Nova about 10 years ago and shot it for a while and then forgot all about it. A co-worker recently bought a bow and that brought the itch back. Ended up getting a Protec from rsarns.

Sold the Nova to another co-worker that decided to take up the hobby. He's shooting fingers for now. I believe he's in his mid-30's.


----------



## K9jones

55 now, only shot a release for about 5 years with a compound, so about 40 years.


----------



## gumboman

Middle aged at 67.


----------



## Paul68

A few moons past 50. Shot fingers from Day 1, staring with my first compound, a Browning Deluxe Nomad in the early 80s, to Hoyt's zenith bow, the ProTec LX Pro. I've moved mostly over the trad world now, but have always shot barebow so the transition back and forth is minimal. 

Awesome to see some of the younger ages post on here.


----------



## ESSEJ

I’m 46, been shooting since I was 14, started with a Bear Whitetail Hunter... oh boy


----------



## tinja

I am 33 years old


----------



## SteveJo609

50 here, shooting since I was 16


----------



## ScarFinga

51 and been doing it off and on for 35 years...


----------



## big cypress

this maybe a repeat as i don't remember if i posted or not [ could have been yesterday and i wouldn't remember ] . i turned 80 this year . . . .peace


----------



## Fifth

31 years old, just started in July but I guess it's never too late.


----------



## K515

30 for me


----------



## btplus

73 last year. Had to go to about 30 lbs for recurve. 
bones and muscles are not what they used to be


----------



## Wedwards63

56 and started at 26


----------



## fingershooters

I am back to fingers at 55....


----------



## henryw

58 started shooting in scouts.

thought about changing when releases started being popular but during 3d shoots at that time seen many release folks looking on the ground for parts of there releases..


----------



## Z-MAN

65 years old. Shooting fingers since 1971.


----------



## mhertwig

26 here! Shooting since I can remember


----------



## bltefft

69, will 70 this December. Have been shooting compounds for the longest time. In Jan of this year I bought my first recurve, a Samick Sage - haven't touched my compounds since - Now I have more trad bows than I can "shake a stick at".

But tonight I bought a Hamskea limb driven drop away rest for my Mathews Avail. This is my first drop away, limb driven rest, all my others are QAD cable driven drop aways. Just was wondering how good it is compared to a cable drop away rest.


----------



## AllenFx

62 yrs. been shooting fingers my whole adult life.


----------



## Kyyote

I'm 49


----------



## Instinktifling

64. Nothing but my fingers since 1974.


----------



## Icee

Back to fingers, 49.


----------



## itry4deer!111

64 and still with fingers


----------



## Nevets1965

54 here soon to be 55 and back to shooting with fingers


----------



## Barebow525

48. Been shooting since age 12


----------



## mossy oak wv

I'm 64 and have always shot fingers


----------



## crbrown68

53, started competition archery as a teenager, then life got in the way... got the kids interested in archery when they were old enough to hold a bow and we’ve been shooting recurve for some years. kids are a bit older now so I’ve been getting them into compound bows as well. I’ve always shot bare bow with fingers, love the simplicity and challenge. Getting old sucks though, eyes definitely aren’t as good as they used to be, and it shows in the scores...


----------



## VT charlie

marcusjb said:


> Ok, I've been reading a lot lately in the finger shooting forum about age related issues with shooting. It's got me to wondering...How far over the hill is the average finger shooter on this forum? 👅:zip:


I guess I am the one of the older ones. I will be 74 next week. Still shooting most days.
I have loved archery since my first bow for Christmas at ten years old.😊


----------



## DannyB4

63 shooting a conquest 3 with fingers. Started shooting a 35 lb. recurve with my dad when I was about 9


----------



## Cc_out100

34 but I am no means confident enough to shoot a animal yet. practice all the time but cant commit.


----------



## Darksider

Mid 50s. Ever heard of 'Green Stamps? Got a kid's finger bow with probably 3 wooden arrows.


----------



## Twisted Branch

64 shooting lower weights and enjoying it. From my Oneidas to my longbows.


----------



## tguil

My second response to this long thread. 78 and still shooting fingers. If/when I might have to switch to a release, I'd go all the way to a cross bow. Ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## RexFeral

I'm 58 and started shooting in the early 1980s. Started with an old fiberglass bow, I don't remember the brand but it was a 25 or 30 pound bow. Moved on to a Ben Pearson 50 pound recurve and shot that for a number of years. Took a long break and didn't even own a bow until a few years ago when I bought an old Ben Pearson "Super Jet" 3350 on ebay on a whim. I've since owned a couple of older compound bows and have settled on an old Darton MX30 compound, it is about 41" AtoA. 
The only thing that has remained consistent over the years is my 3 fingers under shooting style. I have tried two fingers and split three fingers but, nothing else has ever worked for me.
Rex


----------



## KNOBBYMAG

47, started with bear grizzly recurve. Went to A Hoyt Provantage Tracer, shot it with a release for less than a season after forgetting it after getting to my stand. I haven’t looked back shooting fingers ever since.


----------



## DougInMN

67 been flinging arrows for a long time first bow when I was 11.


----------



## PG3

Soon to be 57 and shooting fingers since I was 11, with a compound..


----------



## big cypress

81 here . by the way have a classic x listed in target bows


----------



## mbthomas401

43 - started with a wooden long bow with my uncle. It’s still hard to get used to the feel of a compound, but I’m learning


----------



## Lightning

Been shooting for 50 years, trad the last 15. 73 years old now, and not ready to stop..


----------



## wendijm

48 been shooting barebow since I was 17


----------



## Since1985Tx

_Started archery with fingers in 1985 at age 27 yrs. with a new Hoyt compound hunting bow. 
My wife got it for me for Xmas'85....Now at 62 yrs after 36 years of archery I still shoot fingers with Hoyt bows... Just never got into mechanical releases, not that there is *anything* wrong with it. I existed before releases existed._


----------



## ryandsturm

36, been shooting recurve more seriously the last 3 but have shot fingers on an old darton compound since I was 7


----------



## ArnoldasJ

57, started at 55, in archery from 1999


----------



## UgyenTshe

41 year old compound finger shooter from Bhutan. Triggers, sights, peep and all the other stuff have picked up popularity here as of late and I also shot using a finger trigger with peep and sight for a while. No stabilizers. Gave up and now am back to shooting with my fingers in a sort of “instinctive” way. My father in law is in his late 60s and his brother in his late 70s and they all shoot fingers too.


----------



## Gimli's Ghost

71 years old.
I've used releases in the past, when trying out target bows that belonged to friends, but I prefer to use my fingers with a suitable tab or gloves. Lately I've found that simply wearing a regular high quality unlined leather glove works best for me.
I use surplus German Airforce grey leather gloves.
Saxton Pope recommended tight fitting leather driving gloves with extra strips of leather sewn onto the finger tips. I may try that soon.


----------



## MikeHawk

I'm 33, I shoot bare fingers and bare bow, compound and recurve. I played baseball in junior high and high school so I believe that's what helped my instinctive aiming.


----------



## Sivi70980

41. Release aids are cool, just not for me. Have had the same cheap 3 finger "glove" over 20 years.


----------



## The Machanic

...and from out in right field ....
OG at 64 here. 
However, I've had a few years at rock climbing and love it. Now talk about a sport that's rough on fingers and shoulders. 
Something you might want to consider working out with is a finger board for rock climbing. It really strengthens the pulleys and tendons and works on the shoulders.
There is also a number of collagen supplements that can help with building connective tissue. 
Just my $0.02.


----------



## JDoolin

Started shooting a Hoyt sapphire in my late 50s. I still am shooting fingers.


----------



## bowproPat

I started shooting arrows from a cheap plastic Ben Pearson bow when I was 9 years old. I have switched back and forth from fingers to release and always come back to fingers as my preferred way. I shoot a 41 pound compound and now shoot freestyle limited. Just finished the California State Field Archery Championships. OH by the way I am 81.


----------



## Rattus580

marcusjb said:


> Ok, I've been reading a lot lately in the finger shooting forum about age related issues with shooting. It's got me to wondering...How far over the hill is the average finger shooter on this forum? 👅:zip:


Well I'm closing in on my 80's and still shoot with fingers... tho I've changed my finger style ... I just can't seem to bring myself to use a release...  yeah... I regret it sometimes..


----------



## 1canvas

I doubt age would be much of an issue, I started into recurves a few years ago and many including me are way past 60.


----------



## Joe2Crow

62. Damn, how’d that happen. Actually started with release and sights but was introduced to trad bows by a friend. Went to barebow compound when not shooting trad.


----------



## EL Kabong

70. Been shooting from age of 10 or younger. Straight bows, Recurve (Damien Hyatt, Bear Alaskan, Tartar), then early Bear Compounds, now an IGlow 40-70 compound for last two years, all with fingers in gloves or tabs. Just one month ago I switched to a thumb release for the first time. After about 2 hours of re-adjusting sight and anchor point, I finally managed to group my rounds. While I thought I was fair to good with fingers, I found I'm must more consistent with release. And it seems easier to draw this bow now too.


----------

